# Dispatcher job, Framingham State U.



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Communications Dispatcher I (Grade 10) 3 Open Positions*
Institution:
*Fitchburg State University*

Location:
Fitchburg, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
08/17/2016

Application Due:
09/01/2016

Type:
Full Time

Salary:
$33,330.96 USD Per Year

For full job description and to apply, please visit our jobsite at http://jobs.fitchburgstate.edu

Responsible for all communications via telephone and radio frequency within the University Police dispatch area and monitors all alarms and surveillance equipment. The Dispatcher will also be responsible for assisting the public with information and directions and performs other duties as required.

1. Handles requests via walk-in, telephone, callbox, Nextel, and radio, to University Police and processes those requests by giving out or extracting pertinent information, routing the call to the proper person, or dispatching the proper resource. 
2. Monitors all emergency alarms on campus, to include intrusion, panic, emergency call box, and fire. 
3. Monitors the RAVE Guardian interface and sends emergency notifications using RAVE Alert. 
4. Utilizes surveillance camera system and assist investigators with recorded video. 
5. Utilizes BASIS access system software and remotely control building access. 
6. Utilizes Computer Aided Dispatch system. Accurately document all interactions with the public. 
7. Utilizes DCJIS, NCIC, Openfox and CJIS Web and other electronic data gathering tools 
8. Transmit and receive information via two-way radio, Nextel, telephone, radio scanner, internet and local area networks. 
9. Provide Pre-arrival instructions to those in need of medical assistance 
10. Aid Shift Supervisors to bring closure to all open cases as directed. 
11. Completes clerical assignments as needed. 
12. Keeps a clean and organized work area 
13. Ability to perform above duties with or without reasonable accommodation. 
14. Must be able to satisfactorily pass a check conducted by the Criminal History Systems Board (CORI check) as well as a background investigation.

*Qualifications:* 
1. Ability to interact and communicate effectively with the public. 
2. Ability to adjust to changing situations to meet emergency requirements. 
3. Capability to maintain a calm manner, make decisions and act quickly in stressful and emergency situations. 
4. Ability to gather information through questioning individuals and by examining records and documents. 
5. Ability to accurately assemble and organize information in accordance with established procedures. 
6. Ability to work independently and exercise sound judgment. 
7. Ability to understand, apply and explain the provisions of the laws, rules, regulations, policies, procedures, guidelines, etc. governing assigned unit activities. 
8. Ability to exercise discretion in handling confidential information. 
9. Ability to follow written and oral instructions. 
10. Ability to operate or be trained to operate all related equipment.

*Application Information*
Postal Address:
Human Resources Department
Fitchburg State University
160 Pearl Street
Fitchburg, MA 01420

Phone:
978-665-3172

Fax:
978-665-3720

Online App. Form:
http://jobs.fitchburgstate.edu/


----------



## felony (Oct 24, 2014)

Fitchburg is not Framingham Kilv


----------

